

The Most Popular Course at Harvard - tcoppi
http://qz.com/123705/the-most-popular-courses-at-harvard/

======
chrisgd
My two regrets from college are not taking a programming class nor spending
any additional time in statistics. Now I am trying to teach both to myself. As
a 33 year old with a young child, doing everything I want to do now is
becoming harder and harder.

